# U.P ATV Trails



## Jhnd121 (Jan 24, 2014)

My family camps in the Hiawatha forest over the summer anyone have any recommendations on trails up in that area?


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

Go to www.VVMapping.com or Michigan.gov/dnr/trails for trail maps and locations. There are lots of trails in the UP. We do the Dahner trail north of Seney in Oct when we are up fishing. But the roads except the "M" roads are all open.


----------



## Jhnd121 (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks, I will have to check some of these out.


----------

